# my silly little question, full or pregnant



## this lady (Apr 11, 2015)

So, I have recently acquired a female color point Siamese. The previous owner says she is fixed but I'm not so certain about that. PO also says that she is great with other pets dogs and cats alike, I doubt that but hey giving her the benefit of the doubt and hoping her slight aggression is from stress of being in a new home. So my question is, How can I possibly tell if the tummy bulge and sway is either a healthy full tummy (but she hasn't eaten since I got her earlier today) or a pregnant tummy? It seems more the second than the first to me.... ALSO she is shedding like crazy, my twice as big male lynx Siamese (he's fixed) doesn't shed a fourth of what this cat is..... Also,(well geeze seems I had more questions than I thought) isn't a color point Siamese and a lynx Siamese the same? and what about the eyes going crossed.....My boyfriend has previously told me it doesn't effect the sight but yenno never hurts to get multiple opinions.....oh and we have an appointment for her this upcoming Monday. sorry for the uninformed-ness of myself, I got my male and had read up on the breed and did my research, but due to personal issues I have forgotten a lot of it, and my new female just kinda fell into my hands


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The fat tummy could mean she has parasites (round worms usually), so have her stool checked by a vet. If she's pregnant, the teats turn pink around 3wks. into the pregnancy and then swell as the pregnancy progresses. 

As far as crossed eyes is concerned in Siamese, all I know is that if the Siamese is a _pedigreed registered cat_ this is considered a fault by the show judges and lose points for have crossed eyes. As far as affecting the sight, hopefully a Siamese owner or breeder will give you that info. 

A Lynx-point is a regular pointed cat with tabby markings on the the legs and tail. Some cat registrations, such as CFA=Cat Fanciers' Assoc. do not accept the Lynx-point as a color in its show standard---only seal, blue, chocolate and lilac points, but for other _Siamese-type breeds_, such as the Colorpoint Shorthair, all Lynx-point colors are accepted.
Breed Profile: The Colorpoint Shorthair

As far as coat shedding is concerned, this is related to the longer days of light past March 21st, to stress and genetics. Most cats will drop coat this time of year and again in the Fall, and at a vet's visit because of stress, or in your case adjusting to a new household. Some cats just shed more than others.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Wait a few weeks and see. She's either gonna pop some babies out or she's chubby or has worms! A wormer won't hurt unborn babies so do that just in case.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Since she already has a vet appointment. I would def ask the vet to check for worms. and to palpitate for kittens. maybe the vet can also look for a Spay scar. 

The shedding can easily be caused by stress of a new home, but if she has a belly full worms (enough to bulge).. could be intensified due to bad nourishment also. I have seen cats fur gloss up after losing those parasites.

Most cats will hiss and be defensive in a new home, hopefully she isn't really aggressive.

Good luck!


----------

